# CoDeSys 2.3 Wago 750 Grafiklastig



## Michael68 (10 Dezember 2010)

CoDeSys 2.3.9.22 //  Wago 750

Hallo,

Konstruiere eine VISU die aufgrund der Grafisch gestaltenden Button (JPG) sehr Grafik lastig ist. Es kommt immer wieder der Fehler:

Dienstnummer: 48, Fehlernummer:80 

Wenn ich einige lösche geht es wieder erkenne aber kein System?! 
Brauche mal einen Denkanstoß - Kann jemand helfen?!

Bausteinindizes 932 (94%) Kommt das durch die Lib's ? 

oscat.lib macht sich wohl sehr breit?!

Hier die Meldung, habe gerade noch gedacht das der Fehler daher kommt das die Button "Button-ROT.jpg" heissen , na wer weiss - Habe alle geändert!


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2010)

Du kannst in den Übersetzungs-Optionen angeben, dass nur verwendete Bausteine aus den Libs übertragen werden. Damit sollte dein Projekt etwas schlanker werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Michael68 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

sowas habe ich bereits gesucht aber nichts gefunden ... wo stelle ich das ein?


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2010)

Das sind eigentlich 2 Schritte:

1. Das Projekt MUSS fehlerfrei und vollständig übersetzt werden
2. Dann Projekt - Optionen - Übersetzungsoptionen - (Schaltfläche "Unbenutzte Ausschließen")

Alle nun grün hinterlegten Bausteine werden nun nicht mehr übersetzt, und belasten auch nicht die Bausteinindizes.

Das Projekt nun nochmal vollständig übersetzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Visu so anschaue, und insbesondere den Speicherplatzbedarf deines einen Buttons,
dann denke ich eher, das dir mit deinen ganzen Bildchen schlicht der Speicherplatz ausgeht.

Ein weiterer Trick könnte sein, die Komprimierung in der Web-Visu Einstellung zu aktivieren.
(Zielsystemeinstellungen - Visualisierung - Komprimierung (neben Web-Visualisierung).

P.S. Welchen Controller verwendest du eigentlich?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Dezember 2010)

Du hast ja hoffentlich nicht für jeden Button ein eigenes Bildchen? Einer für rot, grün und gelb sollte reichen, die Beschriftung legst Du besser als Text drüber.


----------



## gravieren (12 Dezember 2010)

Hi

45 kb für einen Button  

Ist schon heftig.


Versuche doch mal vorerst einen "einfarbigen"Button (Ohne Farbverlauf)


Frage, hattest du vorab schon mal "andere" namen der Buttons gewählt  ?

Dann könnten diese in der Steuerung liegen und ungenutzt Speicher benötigen.


Mal mit FTP einloggen und überprüfen.

Siehe hier: http://www.magnia.de/index.php?opti...id=60:ftp-handling&catid=35:codesys&Itemid=44


----------



## Michael68 (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten!

Das Projekt ist Fehlerfrei.
Der Controller ist ein: WAGO 750-841

Projekt / Optionen / Übersetzungsoptionen ->  Schaltfläche "Objekte Ausschliessen" -> "Objekte von Übersetzen ausschließen"
Hier alles markiert und einigen ist der Text grün.
... das führt nicht wirklich zu was  

Die Button heissen alle gleich - Also gibt es 3 sorten Button und den Hintergrund (8kb).
Kann aber doch wohl nicht sein das "bischen" Grafik das Problem ist. Das währe für mich ein Grund das System zu wechseln. Denn die Endlösung wird noch deutlich Grafiklastiger werden.  

Warum soll ich die Beschriftung getennt als Text drüber legen? Das ist dann doch nochmal ein Objekt oder nicht?! 

FTP muss ich morgen schauen denn die Wago habe ich nicht hier ...


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2010)

Michael68 schrieb:


> Projekt / Optionen / Übersetzungsoptionen ->  Schaltfläche "Objekte Ausschliessen" -> "Objekte von Übersetzen ausschließen"
> Hier alles markiert und einigen ist der Text grün.
> ... das führt nicht wirklich zu was


Die grün markierten werden nun in keiner Weise mehr übersetzt, und brauchen so auch in keiner weise mehr Speicher in der SPS.
Genau das ist Sinn und Zweck dieser Funktion.



Michael68 schrieb:


> Die Button heissen alle gleich - Also gibt es 3 sorten Button und den Hintergrund (8kb).
> Kann aber doch wohl nicht sein das "bischen" Grafik das Problem ist. Das währe für mich ein Grund das System zu wechseln. Denn die Endlösung wird noch deutlich Grafiklastiger werden.


Dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ein echtes Bedienpanel, mit eigener Projektierungsumgebung zu verwenden.
Für so eine hübsche Bildchenmalerei ist Codesys-Visu, speziell die Web-Visu in keiner Weise gedacht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Michael68 (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

also von den Button lass ich nicht ab ... ist aber schon arm das so wenig Speicher vorgesehen ist, hier ist deutlich nachzubessern.
Habe festgestellt das die CoDeSys nicht löscht und alles auf der WAGO läst.
Also via FTP alles gekillt und auch die .bmp Button entfernt 

Benutze jetzt 4 Button a' 45kb + Hintergrund und komme erstmal klar. Für dne rest lasse ich mir dann was anderes einfallen. Das GUI ist zur Zeit ein Linux PC mit 22" Touch - läuft auch sehr flüssig. 

Aber warum ich die Beschriftung getrennt drüber legen soll habe ich nicht verstanden und auch keinen unterschied festgestellt. 
Hierzu noch einen Tipp?


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2010)

> Aber warum ich die Beschriftung getrennt drüber legen soll habe ich nicht verstanden und auch keinen unterschied festgestellt.



Beispiel gelber Taster "Sonnenaufgang" und "Sonnenuntergang".

Taster mit Beschriftung drauf bedeutet 2* Taster mit jeweils 45kB Speicher. Taster mit Beschriftung extra bedeutet nur 1* Taster mit 45kB Speicher + ein paar Bytes extra für die Beschriftung.


----------



## Michael68 (15 Dezember 2010)

Der Text ist ja nicht Grafisch auf dem Button sondern in der ?!Funktionsbelegung?! - Wenn ich auf dem FTP Server schaue ist jeder Button nur einmal da ... allso alles gut - Aber Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## eNDe (16 Dezember 2010)

*WAGO grafiklastig*

Hallo Michael68
Die WAGO hat intern 1560576 Byte freien Speicher. (kann man sich vorstellen wie eine Diskette)
Auf diesem Speicher werden die Grafikdateien, das Bootprojekt (als DEFAULT.PRG), JAVa und einige Zusatzdateien abgelegt.
Dieser Speicher ist nicht üppig, aber ausreichend.
Anders ist das, wenn man immer wieder Programmänderungen in die SPS überträgt. Dann werden die "alten" Dateien nicht gelöscht und
der verfügbare Speicherplatz wird immer kleiner. Bei STEP5 musste man deshalb gelegentlich komprimieren. Das Gleiche passiert
auch bei der WAGO und es gibt auch hier ein "komprimieren", heißt bloß nicht so.
Vorgehensweise:
1. Online gehen
2. PLC-Browser aufrufen
3. In die obere Zeile ein "?" eingeben und ENTER (Jetzt werden alle verfügbaren Kommandos angezeigt)
3a In die obere Zeile eintippen "filedir" und ENTER (zeigt alle Dateien (auch die Leichen) und deren Größe an)
3b oben eintippen "fds" (zeigt den momentan noch freien Speicher an)
4. Danach eintippen "format" und ENTER. Die Abarbeitung wird angezeigt, nicht aber das Ende (Dauer etwa 7 Sekunden)
4a Jetzt mal den Befehl "fds" eingeben, es werden 1560576 Byte freier Speicher angezeigt (Speicher ist leer)
5. Befehl "extract" eingeben. Dauert etwa 45 Sekunden. Danach hat sich der verfügbare Speicher verringert.
6. Programm komplett neu übertragen, erforderlichenfalls auch das Bootprojekt. Über "filedir" kann man nun sehen, wer welchen Speicherplatz belegt.
mfG
eNDe


----------



## Wühlmaus (29 Oktober 2011)

*Gleiches Problem*

Hallo eNDe,

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Michael68. Freier Speicher vor erzeugen des Bootprojekts 226 KB. Das Bootprojekt ist über 300KB groß, das Laden desselben stoppte bei 229 KB.

Habe daraufhin deine schrittweise Anweisung befolgt - mit dem Ergebnis, dass jetzt nur noch 148 KB frei sind und das Laden des Bootprojekts nun bei diesem Wert abbricht.

Was war jetzt der tiefere Sinn des Ganzen ? :-|


Wie verträgt sich Deine Aussage "Die WAGO hat intern 1560576 Byte freien Speicher" mit den Angaben im Datenblatt der 750-841 (256 kB Daten, 512 kB Programm, 24 kB remanent) ? 

Wie ist das beim Nachfolger 750-880 ? verdoppeln sich die 1,5 MB da auch ?


----------

